# My new pup



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

Be picking up my new pup in a few weeks. Her name is Una. She is not quite 3 1/2, and she is just sweet as can be. Me and the boys are very much looking forward to having her join the family. It is my second GSD, but my first show line. My first GSD was a working line rescue.

I'm so very excited to have a GSD again. I love her so much already.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Yay! She is lovely. Where is she coming from? What is her story and how did you find her?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Very pretty!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

She is a very good looking girl


----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Yay! She is lovely. Where is she coming from? What is her story and how did you find her?


Una comes from Beth over at Hollow Hills. She was failing to produce any puppies so after multiple visits and Beth vetting me extensively (and Una meeting my children) she agreed to sell her to me as a companion dog. I wasn’t looking for a puppy so this is perfection for me.

I would highly recommend Hollow Hills to anyone near PA looking for high quality puppies and an AKC breeder of merit who truly cares about the dogs and furthering the breed.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

She is adorable😍


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

So happy for you. And her. I thought you were getting a pup from Marsha but this sounds like a wonderful deal, for both of you.


----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> So happy for you. And her. I thought you were getting a pup from Marsha but this sounds like a wonderful deal, for both of you.


I was but unfortunately I was second in line for a female and only one was born. Life throws curveballs sometimes.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Great looking girl, get out the brush!


----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Great looking girl, get out the brush!


Oh yeah she’s a fluffy one. My working line wasn’t like this. I’ve had double coated dogs before but never a fluffy one like this.

Y’all have any brush suggestions?


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

firefighterw said:


> Oh yeah she’s a fluffy one. My working line wasn’t like this. I’ve had double coated dogs before but never a fluffy one like this.
> 
> Y’all have any brush suggestions?


The furminator and sleekEZ are my best friends with my girl... especially during shedding season


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

firefighterw said:


> Oh yeah she’s a fluffy one. My working line wasn’t like this. I’ve had double coated dogs before but never a fluffy one like this.
> 
> Y’all have any brush suggestions?


I never even knew there were single coated Shepherds until my latest black/silver who has a very short coat (but double I believe since he molted at 5 months)

In most cases I'd recommend an undercoat rake for brushing and reducing shedding. Longer hair needs a long pinned steel comb. 

I brush a few times per week in shedding season (GSD are knows as German Shedders  ) and weekly for maintenance. Most suggest more. I just use what's known as a dog slicker brush.


----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

Thank y'all for the tip! My GSD was double coated but much shorter haired. She still shed like **** but she didn't really ever do the big dramatic coat blowout.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

firefighterw said:


> Thank y'all for the tip! My GSD was double coated but much shorter haired. She still shed like **** but she didn't really ever do the big dramatic coat blowout.


My new pup is like that so far


----------



## Javidan3 (Jul 12, 2020)

firefighterw said:


> Una comes from Beth over at Hollow Hills. She was failing to produce any puppies so after multiple visits and Beth vetting me extensively (and Una meeting my children) she agreed to sell her to me as a companion dog. I wasn’t looking for a puppy so this is perfection for me.
> 
> I would highly recommend Hollow Hills to anyone near PA looking for high quality puppies and an AKC breeder of merit who truly cares about the dogs and furthering the breed.


We have a deposit down on a Hollow Hills Pup. Beth is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

Javidan3 said:


> We have a deposit down on a Hollow Hills Pup. Beth is absolutely fantastic!


 She is and her dogs are wonderful.
I love the property too.
Hollow Hills is a winner all over!


----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

We’re beginning to bond quite nicely despite my short visits. I’ll bring her home for good in a few weeks time when we settle into our new place.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

^-^


----------



## IamAcitveDoggy (Apr 7, 2020)

firefighterw said:


> Be picking up my new pup in a few weeks. Her name is Una. She is not quite 3 1/2, and she is just sweet as can be. Me and the boys are very much looking forward to having her join the family. It is my second GSD, but my first show line. My first GSD was a working line rescue.
> 
> I'm so very excited to have a GSD again. I love her so much already.
> 
> View attachment 560911


She's pretty and too cute.


----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

Thank you! She's a love.


----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)




----------

